# [SOLVED] Windows Eventlog cannot be opened.



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

Hi guys!

Today i've just realized that i couldn't open my event viewer log. On startup it shows a window with a red *X* on it.
* "Event Log service is unavailable. Verify that the service is running".*. I've been peeking in some of other threads in other forums for solutions but they were just the same and it didn't solve the problem. Some of them threads told that its better if you just reinstall whole win7 instead. But i want to run all this through and learn how to solve it in the future if it appears yet again. 
Could it be that i replaced a mf.dll file that corrupt the event viewer?

// Yoggi


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows Eventlog cannot be opened.*

Open task manager(right click on a empty part of the task bar and select task manager from the list) on the Services tab click on name to sort in alphabetical order scroll down to Eventlog, scroll across to the right under status, if it says stopped right click and select Start Service from the list.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows Eventlog cannot be opened.*

Hi, please follow the advice from Wrench, if it starts then all is good. If not open a cmd prompt, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
sc query state= all > 0 & notepad 0
```
press enter

This will produce a long list of the status of your services (in notepad) please paste it here. A corruption in the WMI repository is a possible cause.. the fix is something else..


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Eventlog cannot be opened.*



Wrench97 said:


> Open task manager(right click on a empty part of the task bar and select task manager from the list) on the Services tab click on name to sort in alphabetical order scroll down to Eventlog, scroll across to the right under status, if it says stopped right click and select Start Service from the list.


I did; "Acess Denied. This operation could not be completed"


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Eventlog cannot be opened.*



jenae said:


> Hi, please follow the advice from Wrench, if it starts then all is good. If not open a cmd prompt, go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



SERVICE_NAME: AeLookupSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Application Experience
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ALG
DISPLAY_NAME: Application Layer Gateway Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: AppIDSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Application Identity
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Appinfo
DISPLAY_NAME: Application Information
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: AppMgmt
DISPLAY_NAME: Application Management
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: AudioEndpointBuilder
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: AudioSrv
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Audio
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: avast! Antivirus
DISPLAY_NAME: avast! Antivirus
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: AxInstSV
DISPLAY_NAME: ActiveX Installer (AxInstSV)
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: BBSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: BingBar Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: BBUpdate
DISPLAY_NAME: BBUpdate
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: BDESVC
DISPLAY_NAME: BitLocker Drive Encryption Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
 STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: BFE
DISPLAY_NAME: Base Filtering Engine
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: BITS
DISPLAY_NAME: Background Intelligent Transfer Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Browser
DISPLAY_NAME: Computer Browser
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: bthserv
DISPLAY_NAME: Bluetooth Support Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: CertPropSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Certificate Propagation
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32
DISPLAY_NAME: Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X86
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_64
DISPLAY_NAME: Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v2.0.50727_X64
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: COMSysApp
DISPLAY_NAME: COM+ System Application
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: CryptSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Cryptographic Services
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: CscService
DISPLAY_NAME: Offline Files
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: DcomLaunch
DISPLAY_NAME: DCOM Server Process Launcher
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: defragsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Disk Defragmenter
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Dhcp
DISPLAY_NAME: DHCP Client
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Dnscache
DISPLAY_NAME: DNS Client
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: dot3svc
DISPLAY_NAME: Wired AutoConfig
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: DPS
DISPLAY_NAME: Diagnostic Policy Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: EapHost
DISPLAY_NAME: Extensible Authentication Protocol
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: EFS
DISPLAY_NAME: Encrypting File System (EFS)
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ehRecvr
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Media Center Receiver Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ehSched
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Media Center Scheduler Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: eventlog
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Event Log
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 4201 (0x1069)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: EventSystem
DISPLAY_NAME: COM+ Event System
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Fax
DISPLAY_NAME: Fax
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: fdPHost
DISPLAY_NAME: Function Discovery Provider Host
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: FDResPub
DISPLAY_NAME: Function Discovery Resource Publication
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: FontCache
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Font Cache Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: FontCache3.0.0.0
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: fussvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows App Certification Kit Fast User Switching Utility Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: gpsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Group Policy Client
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_PRESHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: gupdate
DISPLAY_NAME: Google Update Service (gupdate)
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: gupdatem
DISPLAY_NAME: Google Update Service (gupdatem)
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
 WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: hidserv
DISPLAY_NAME: Human Interface Device Access
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: hkmsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Health Key and Certificate Management
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: HomeGroupListener
DISPLAY_NAME: HomeGroup Listener
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: HomeGroupProvider
DISPLAY_NAME: HomeGroup Provider
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: idsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows CardSpace
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: IKEEXT
DISPLAY_NAME: IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: IPBusEnum
DISPLAY_NAME: PnP-X IP Bus Enumerator
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: iphlpsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: IP Helper
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: KeyIso
DISPLAY_NAME: CNG Key Isolation
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: KtmRm
DISPLAY_NAME: KtmRm for Distributed Transaction Coordinator
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: LanmanServer
DISPLAY_NAME: Server
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: LanmanWorkstation
DISPLAY_NAME: Workstation
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: lltdsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Link-Layer Topology Discovery Mapper
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: lmhosts
DISPLAY_NAME: TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Mcx2Svc
DISPLAY_NAME: Media Center Extender Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: MMCSS
DISPLAY_NAME: Multimedia Class Scheduler
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: MpsSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Firewall
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: MSDTC
DISPLAY_NAME: Distributed Transaction Coordinator
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: MSiSCSI
DISPLAY_NAME: Microsoft iSCSI Initiator Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: msiserver
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Installer
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: napagent
DISPLAY_NAME: Network Access Protection Agent
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Netlogon
DISPLAY_NAME: Netlogon
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Netman
DISPLAY_NAME: Network Connections
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: NetMsmqActivator
DISPLAY_NAME: Net.Msmq Listener Adapter
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: NetPipeActivator
DISPLAY_NAME: Net.Pipe Listener Adapter
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: netprofm
DISPLAY_NAME: Network List Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: NetTcpActivator
DISPLAY_NAME: Net.Tcp Listener Adapter
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: NetTcpPortSharing
DISPLAY_NAME: Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: NlaSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Network Location Awareness
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: nsi
DISPLAY_NAME: Network Store Interface Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: nvsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: NVIDIA Display Driver Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: nvUpdatusService
DISPLAY_NAME: NVIDIA Update Service Daemon
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
 STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: p2pimsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Peer Networking Identity Manager
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: p2psvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Peer Networking Grouping
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: PcaSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Program Compatibility Assistant Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: PeerDistSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: BranchCache
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: PerfHost
DISPLAY_NAME: Performance Counter DLL Host
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: pla
DISPLAY_NAME: Performance Logs & Alerts
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: PlugPlay
DISPLAY_NAME: Plug and Play
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: PNRPAutoReg
DISPLAY_NAME: PNRP Machine Name Publication Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: PNRPsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Peer Name Resolution Protocol
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: PolicyAgent
DISPLAY_NAME: IPsec Policy Agent
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Power
DISPLAY_NAME: Power
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ProfSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: User Profile Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ProtectedStorage
DISPLAY_NAME: Protected Storage
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: QWAVE
DISPLAY_NAME: Quality Windows Audio Video Experience
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: RasAuto
DISPLAY_NAME: Remote Access Auto Connection Manager
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: RasMan
DISPLAY_NAME: Remote Access Connection Manager
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: RemoteAccess
DISPLAY_NAME: Routing and Remote Access
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: RemoteRegistry
DISPLAY_NAME: Remote Registry
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: RpcEptMapper
DISPLAY_NAME: RPC Endpoint Mapper
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: RpcLocator
DISPLAY_NAME: Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: RpcSs
DISPLAY_NAME: Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SamSs
DISPLAY_NAME: Security Accounts Manager
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(NOT_STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SCardSvr
DISPLAY_NAME: Smart Card
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Schedule
DISPLAY_NAME: Task Scheduler
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SCPolicySvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Smart Card Removal Policy
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SDRSVC
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Backup
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: seclogon
DISPLAY_NAME: Secondary Logon
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SENS
DISPLAY_NAME: System Event Notification Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SensrSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Adaptive Brightness
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SessionEnv
DISPLAY_NAME: Remote Desktop Configuration
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SharedAccess
DISPLAY_NAME: Internet Connection Sharing (ICS)
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: ShellHWDetection
DISPLAY_NAME: Shell Hardware Detection
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Skype C2C Service
DISPLAY_NAME: Skype C2C Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SkypeUpdate
DISPLAY_NAME: Skype Updater
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SNMPTRAP
DISPLAY_NAME: SNMP Trap
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Spooler
DISPLAY_NAME: Print Spooler
TYPE : 110 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS (interactive)
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: sppsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Software Protection
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: sppuinotify
DISPLAY_NAME: SPP Notification Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SSDPSRV
DISPLAY_NAME: SSDP Discovery
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SstpSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0  (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Steam Client Service
DISPLAY_NAME: Steam Client Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Stereo Service
DISPLAY_NAME: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: stisvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: swprv
DISPLAY_NAME: Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: SysMain
DISPLAY_NAME: Superfetch
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: TabletInputService
DISPLAY_NAME: Tablet PC Input Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: TapiSrv
DISPLAY_NAME: Telephony
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: TBS
DISPLAY_NAME: TPM Base Services
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: TermService
DISPLAY_NAME: Remote Desktop Services
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Themes
DISPLAY_NAME: Themes
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: THREADORDER
DISPLAY_NAME: Thread Ordering Server
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: TrkWks
DISPLAY_NAME: Distributed Link Tracking Client
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: TrustedInstaller
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Modules Installer
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: UI0Detect
DISPLAY_NAME: Interactive Services Detection
TYPE : 110 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS (interactive)
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: UmRdpService
DISPLAY_NAME: Remote Desktop Services UserMode Port Redirector
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: upnphost
DISPLAY_NAME: UPnP Device Host
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: UxSms
DISPLAY_NAME: Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: VaultSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Credential Manager
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: vds
DISPLAY_NAME: Virtual Disk
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: VSS
DISPLAY_NAME: Volume Shadow Copy
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: W32Time
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Time
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: wbengine
DISPLAY_NAME: Block Level Backup Engine Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WbioSrvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Biometric Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: wcncsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Connect Now - Config Registrar
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WcsPlugInService
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Color System
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WdiServiceHost
DISPLAY_NAME: Diagnostic Service Host
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WdiSystemHost
DISPLAY_NAME: Diagnostic System Host
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WebClient
DISPLAY_NAME: WebClient
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Wecsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Event Collector
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: wercplsupport
DISPLAY_NAME: Problem Reports and Solutions Control Panel Support
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WerSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Error Reporting Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WinDefend
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Defender
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WinHttpAutoProxySvc
DISPLAY_NAME: WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Winmgmt
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Management Instrumentation
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WinRM
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Remote Management (WS-Management)
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: Wlansvc
DISPLAY_NAME: WLAN AutoConfig
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: wmiApSrv
DISPLAY_NAME: WMI Performance Adapter
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WMPNetworkSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, IGNORES_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WPCSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Parental Controls
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WPDBusEnum
DISPLAY_NAME: Portable Device Enumerator Service
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: wscsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Security Center
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WSearch
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Search
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: wuauserv
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Update
TYPE  : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_PRESHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: wudfsvc
DISPLAY_NAME: Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0

SERVICE_NAME: WwanSvc
DISPLAY_NAME: WWAN AutoConfig
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 1 STOPPED 
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 1077 (0x435)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows Eventlog cannot be opened.*

Hi, keep your fingers crossed the simple fix works. I have spent day's on clients machines with WMI problems (inc my own). when we query the exit code from the sc cmd you posted, eventlog:-


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>net helpmsg 4201, the error returned was:-

"The instance name passed was not recognized as valid by a WMI data provider".
```
Go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select run as administrator" this gives us an elevated cmd prompt.

At the prompt type:- (you might find copy paste easier)


```
net stop winmgmt
```
 press enter
You will be told other services depend on this and to stop then also Y\N press Y. (you will see a message that the services stopped).

Next, still at cmd prompt type:-


```
cd C:\Windows\System32\LogFiles\WMI
```
 press enter

Now at the above prompt type:-


```
rename RtBackup RtBackup2
```
 press enter

Exit out of the command prompt and RESTART your computer.Try event viewer.


----------



## yoggi (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Windows Eventlog cannot be opened.*



jenae said:


> Hi, keep your fingers crossed the simple fix works. I have spent day's on clients machines with WMI problems (inc my own). when we query the exit code from the sc cmd you posted, eventlog:-
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH! That Really helped me!!! I can now open it. This tells us that its solved right?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Windows Eventlog cannot be opened.*

Looks good, glad to see you have it working.

Nice work jenae.


----------

